
Progressive Web Apps – Present, Future, or a Lost Opportunity? - Cadienvan
I&#x27;ve been developing Progressive Web Apps in late 2017 as a total pioneer. Even Google didn&#x27;t have a complete idea about them and articles and tutorials were coming to their platform and leaving the day after. After two years, we all use (or at least, know) them. Anyway, iOS still has many limitations over what you can or can not do in your PWA. Do you see it as a barrier to start using it, or have you started developing them and feel like they are the present &#x2F; future?
======
justanothersys
I’ve been following them since Google began pushing them too, but it feels
pretty dead in the water without iOS stepping up to the plate. Future... yes,
maybe 10 years?

------
muzani
The big question I've always had about PWA is... who uses them? It seems like
an approach everyone considers when talking about making an app. But non-
techie user adoption seems close to 0.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I am not sure if I am talking about the same thing, but I always favor using
web apps over native apps. I could be wrong, but I feel like I have more
control over my privacy and over my devices using web apps. Aren’t almost all
modern web apps progressive, intelligently loading assets in the background?

~~~
phillipseamore
[Meant for OP] PWA usage is probably close to zero on iOS. However on Android
you can submit your PWA and have it available in Google Play, and the user is
none the wiser that it's just a packaged PWA.

------
gitgud
It was a good theory. Get users to install a lightweight version of the web-
app via _" Add to Home Screen"_. This removes a huge amount of friction that
_App Stores_ have...

However in practice it was extremely unpopular as majority of users _don 't_
want to install a PWA app, without looking at the app's rating and reviews on
some kind of app store.

In my experience PWA's have just become an annoying popup that annoying sites
use to plant themselves on your device...

------
nojvek
Not sure about PWAs but I love the new apis it brings. Especially fetch caches
api and service workers. Makes building an offline app very possible.

------
duxup
I loved the idea but last I saw installing from Chrome still made them feel
like second class citizens...

------
vijoh
IMO, they are the future. Slowly everyone will support them.

